# Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering



## mos (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الزملاء الكرام ..
الكتاب المذكور خاص بالتحضير لأختبار ccc أو cce
الخاص بالمنظمة الأمريكية لمهندسى ال cost 
AACE
وبه شروحات كملة لمواضيع التكلفة 

Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering,
5th Edition, Revised

by Scott Amos PE, Editor
AACE International, 2007
أتمنى أن نجده بالمنتدى..
مع التحية..


----------



## المهندس خلدون (15 أغسطس 2009)

لدي أطروحة بالانكليزي تستخدم من أحد مراجعها هذا الكتاب و مشروح فيها أنواع تقديرات الكلفة الواردة في الكتاب المذكور أرجو أن ينفع ذلك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 أغسطس 2009)

بانتظار احد الزملاء لتوفير الكتاب القيم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 أغسطس 2009)

*الكتاب المطلوب مع التحية*



عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> بانتظار احد الزملاء لتوفير الكتاب القيم


 
أرجو أن يكون الكتاب التالي هو المطلوب:







الروابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/102615618/9bab5a24/skill__2007_-_5th.html

و:

http://www.4shared.com/file/102615617/b1447b5/stu_guide.html​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس خلدون قال:


> لدي أطروحة بالانكليزي تستخدم من أحد مراجعها هذا الكتاب و مشروح فيها أنواع تقديرات الكلفة الواردة في الكتاب المذكور أرجو أن ينفع ذلك


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس خلدون ..


إذا كان المقصود ان ما لديك هو التالي:​
AACE International Recommended Practice No. 11R-88
REQUIRED SKILLS AND KNOWLEDGE OF COST
ENGINEERING
TCM Framework: General Reference​ 
فيمكن كذلك الرجوع الى الرابط التالي:​http://www.4shared-china.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=Skills+%26+Knowledge+of+Cost+Engineering+


----------



## khalil mohammed (20 أغسطس 2009)

اتحميل الكتاب يحتاج كلمة سر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 أغسطس 2009)

khalil mohammed قال:


> اتحميل الكتاب يحتاج كلمة سر


 
أي كتاب تعني أخي خليل؟


----------



## khalil mohammed (21 أغسطس 2009)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> أي كتاب تعني أخي خليل؟


 

الكتابين يحتاجان لكلمة سر..
وانا تحديدا احتاج الى هذا الكتاب Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering,

قمت بتحميله ويطلب مني كلمة سر..

شكرا لمرورك :56:


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 أغسطس 2009)

khalil mohammed قال:


> الكتابين يحتاجان لكلمة سر..
> وانا تحديدا احتاج الى هذا الكتاب Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering,
> 
> قمت بتحميله ويطلب مني كلمة سر..
> ...


 
كلمة السر: arab

ولكن ارجو أن تلاحظ أن أي من الكتابين ليس هو من نسخت صورة غلافه في مشاركتي السابقة أعلاه (مشاركة رقم 4), ولكنه للكتاب الذي صورة غلافه التالي:








وله روابط أخرى هي:

http://depositfiles.com/files/kxcdmhsyo 

وكذلك: 
rahttp://rapidshare.com/files/257405629/skills_and_knowledge_of_cost_engineering.rar



وكذلك:
Skills & Knowledge of Cost Engineering, 5th Edition, Revised (for PSP & CCC/CCE exams) torrent

هذا ما أكتشفته اليوم فقط. سأحاول لاحقا العثور على الرابط المباشر للكتاب الذي صورته في مشاركتي السابقة (رقم 4) أو رفعه على احد المواقع. مع العلم أن حجم الكتاب كبير ولا يمكن ارفاقه بملف.


----------



## يسرى191 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و الله انى لأحبكم فى الله ما أجملكم و ما أجمل التعاون بينكم و الله انى لأتمنى ان نكون نحن العرب جميعا مثلكم بارك الله فيكم جميعا بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## emofleh (20 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks alot for your efforts


----------



## fakkoor (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مفيش له نسخة عربى ؟؟


----------



## محمودباشا (12 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## gamalredwing (3 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you very much :15:


----------



## arabi2222 (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: الكتاب المطلوب مع التحية*

thanks a lot for your effort


----------

